# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Аудиокнига Рамаяна

## Hare Krishna das

Дорогие преданные, практически закончена работа над аудиокнигой Рамаяна - первой работой подобного рода на русском языке. Мы готовим ее, как наше подношение к Рам - навами. В работу вложены большие средства,применено 23-дорожечное сведение,использован  богатейший музыкальный материал.

Я смиренно обращаюсь ко всем, кто заинтересован в скором выходе этой работы из печати - пожалуйста, присылайте ваши заказы в виде л/с на мое имя на этом сайте, нам необходимо расчитать примерный тираж,средства на печать,к сожалению ограничены. Если кто-то из преданных готов внести пожертвование на издание Рамаяны аудио, это будет большой помощью.Пожертвование можно будет на мою карту VISA в Сбербанке России,номер я сообщу в л/с. Я не работаю , живу на пожертвования, занимаюсь практически только служением в различных проектах ИСККОН,но, по очевидным причинам, на финансовую поддержку официального ИСККОН расчитывать трудно.Дорогие преданные, этот проект сделан для вас, прошу вашей поддержки !

Хотел бы обратиться к потенциальным пиратам - пожалуйста, не расчитывайте на свободный доступ к информации, он будет исключен в соответствии с законодательством РФ.

Инвалиды и многодетные семьи получат экземпляры Рамаяны в подарок, если позволит помощь спонсоров.

Жду ваших л/с

ваш слуга,

Мурари Кришна дас NRS

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Непонятно по какому тексту создана аудиокнига. Есть же разные переводы (точнее, пересказы), более или менее авторитетные, более или менее объемные...

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Да, непонятно, что за книга, на какую аудиторию (взрослую/детскую) рассчитана постановка, сколько будет стоить.

----------


## Hare Krishna das

> Да, непонятно, что за книга, на какую аудиторию (взрослую/детскую) рассчитана постановка, сколько будет стоить.




Текст книги одобрен редакционно - издательским отделом ИСККОН во главе с Шрилой Бхактивигьяной Госвами; однако это компиляция, адаптированная под аудио формат. Текст дополнен прямыми цитатами из писаний, что подкрепляет его авторитетность, получены благословения гуру ИСККОН и советы и благословения индийских садху, некоторые из которых принимают участие в исполнении данной Рамаяны,которая  адресована к универсальной аудитории, так же , как и сами лилы Господа.

Можно легко понять, что взрослая аудитория слышит в отношениях Ситы и Рамы один подтекст ( как и в отношениях гопи и Кришны ) , а дети и подростки - другой. Огромный музыкальный материал ,использованный в данной работе позволяет усваивать смысл Писания с удовольствием.

Пока работа не опубликована, конкретная информация естественным образом ограничена; однако она будет передана реальным спонсорам.

Стоимость будет в пределах разумной и будет зависеть от бюджета. Как я уже писал, инвалиды, ветераны ИСККОН и многодетные семьи получат ее в подарок( при наличии спонсорской поддержки); работоспособных преданных мы попросим ее оплатить,тем самым делая пожертвование для поддержки нашего служения.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

Дискуссия удалена. Напоминаю, что раздел "Объявления" не для дискуссий.

----------


## Hare Krishna das

Друзья,дорогие преданные!Принимаю поздравления !

 Только что вышли из печати две моих аудиокниги - ,,Рамаяна,, по тексту Бхакти Викаши Свами и с его благословения, и ,,Шри Вриндавана - Махимамрита,, по тексту Прабодхананды Сарасвати Тхакура.

Аудиокнига ,,Рамаяна ,, завершает цикл из трех основных лил Господа ( Кришна - лила, Гаура-лила и теперь Рам -лила) , над которым я работал более 20 лет.
Аудиокниги будут доступны в оригинале в храмах и на фестивалях ИСККОН. Индивидуальные и коллективные заказы принимаются по адресу murari108@yandex.ru.

Инвалиды, многодетные семьи и ветераны ИСККОН получат аудиокниги в подарок, в обмен на благословения спонсорам.

Прошу вас пользоваться только оригинальными экземплярами и сообщать мне обо всех случаях нарушения моих авторских прав. Ваши пожертвования будут использованы на 
создание новых аудиокниг в Сознании Кришны.

ваш слуга,

Мурари Кришна дас NRS

----------


## Hare Krishna das

Отзывы:
,,Дина Бандху Даса
Вчера
Скачал новую аудиокнигу моего духовного брата Мурари Кришны! "РАМАЯНА" (по книге Бхакти Викаши Свами) - 21 час прослушивания. Моя старшая дочь Лила слушает по главе в день Лично мне очень нравится эта аудиокнига, поскольку Мурари Кришна очень удачно передает характеры Рамаяны (послушайте голоса Ситы и Ханумана!), звучит аутентичная музыка... в каждой главе есть отрывок пения (прославления Рамаяны) бабаджи вриндаванского, которе Мурари Кришна сам записал. Вобщем, что я своими впечатлениями делюсь? Сами скачайте и послушайте. 21 час непрерывного нектара за пожертвование в 15 долларов. НЕ пожалеете,,.

http://murarikrishna.com/ramayana-audiobook

----------


## Hare Krishna das

Здесь вы можете сгрузить новые аудиокниги -  ,,Рамаяну,, и ,, Шри Вриндавана - Махимамриту,,:


https://itunes.apple.com/us/artist/m...ge=1#trackPage

http://www.cdbaby.com/AlbumDetails.a...arikrishnadasa

----------


## Caturmurti das

Прабху, похоже у вас в Шри Вриндавана Махимамрите, вместо Шатаки 13, повторно выложена Шатака 8. Обратите внимание.

----------


## Hare Krishna das

спасибо , Чатурмурти - джи, в ближайшее время исправлю.

Всем приятного прослушивания!

----------


## Caturmurti das

Спасибо, Мурари Кришна пр., за нектарные аудиокниги.

----------


## Hare Krishna das

Дорогие преданные, 

  в Анапе, во время фестиваля ,,Садху - Санга 2014,,  произошла презентация новой аудиокниги ,,Рамаяна,, обществу вайшнавов России. Работа была 
воспринята с большим интересом, преданные вдохновились слушанием Рам - лилы. Десятки экземпляров ,,Рамаяны,, - аудио были преподнесены в дар           многодетным семьям, преданным - инвалидам и ветеранам ИСККОН.

Большое спасибо всем тем, кто сделал эту мою работу возможной, тем , кто своими пожертвованиями сделал возможными эти подарки . 

В настоящее время аудиокнига доступна для скачивания на сайте www.murarikrishna.com 

Прошу вас с уважением отнестись к авторским правам издателя, как к имуществу брахмана. Передача записи третьим лицам и размещение в сети Интернет запрещены
законом. Ваши пожертвования будут использованы на создание новых аудиокниг в сознании Кришны. Отзывы и предложения вы можете оставить по адресу
info@murarikrishna.com

Вы также можете послужить обществу вайшнавов, сделав заказ на запись новых аудиокниг.

ваш слуга,

Мурари Кришна дас NRS

----------


## Hare Krishna das

Харе Кришна, дорогие преданные !

 Давайте сделаем аудиокниги более доступными для преданных, проводящих много времени на улице,в транспорте, на работе!

 Если у вас есть сайт с возможностью проведения оплаты картой банка, предлагаю разместить  на нем мои аудиокниги за меньшее

 пожертвование , чем на теперешних западных сайтах,куда я плачу налоги за распространение.

 Если у вас есть возможность сотрудничать, напишите мне в личку, пожалуйста!


 Ваш слуга, 

 Мурари Кришна дас

----------

